# "MJ Style" OTT tube attachment - help!



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I have been trying to find a post that I saw a while ago about "MJ tubes". It had to do with how he attatched double tubes in an OTT fashion with a sheath around the tubes. I can't seem to find it anywhere no matter what I type in the search box. I prefer tubes and want to try out this strictly OTT style rather than looping double tubes thru a fork hole. Thanks for any help guys. : )


----------



## 8mmslinger (Jul 27, 2013)

is this what your after ? http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10659-quick-mj-tubes-tutorial/


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes! Thanks! I typed mj tubes into that search box several times and it did not come up.
Thanks a bunch!!! 
Cheers 8mm,
SF


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Topic renamed and moved to Tubes & Bands section - May I suggest you utilize the status feature for quick questions with general "help me" thread titles?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Topic renamed and moved to Tubes & Bands section - May I suggest you utilize the status feature for quick questions with general "help me" thread titles?


As I say this to myself before typing it, it sounds like a wisea$$ retort. I assure you that I don't mean it that way. Here goes then: if I just posted it as a status rather than a topic, wouldn't I be counting on someone checking my status rather than asking the whole forum?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nevermind, after a bit of exploring the forum I see where topics are posted and how much exposure they get. This thread can be removed if the moderators wish. Thanks for the tip ABG. Sorry about my confusion.


----------

